# Grey Mare - Cremello Stallion



## loverly (23 April 2012)

I've tried using a colour calculator to get what possibility the foal colour would turn out but it won't let me get the results as grey isn't a colour option!

Anyway the mare is IDxTB dapple grey (not sure on her colour genetics). Dam bay and sire grey.  The possible stallion is Magician a double dilute cream Cr Cr and will not produce smokey blacks.

Anyway can anyone help determine what the colour possibilities of the foal could be?


----------



## Capriole (23 April 2012)

What colour was the mare originally?  Thats what you need to put into the calculator, then tick the grey box.


----------



## Fahrenheit (23 April 2012)

Depending on your mares base coat colour you will be guaranteed to get a Buckskin or Palomino BUT with a 50% chance of it greying out as your mare carries one copy of the grey gene.


----------

